# Capital Gain Worksheet question



## FFMralph (Dec 22, 2012)

I used TaxAct to prepare my return for 2013 and have found what I believe to be an error in the *28% Rate Gain Worksheet* for *Long Term Capital Gains*.

Even though I listed a modest Long Term Capital Gain from the sale of stocks, TaxAct entered a "0" in the worksheet. I believe this to be an error.

Please look at the attachment and enlighten me?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Did you have any gains from _collectibles_ specifically? That's what Line 1 of the 28% worksheet asks for.


----------



## FFMralph (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh, you're right! 

I oversaw that. I should have figured it out though 28% is for collectibles.

Thanks again.


----------

